# stamp



## Andrew W (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone have any tips on making a stamp for my little 10 gram ingots...or where to buy one? I just want a simple number "9" that I can hammer in. 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 13, 2008)

If all else fails, go to Harbor Freight and buy a set of stamps. They're not expensive----and you'll get the full alphabet and numbers, so you can stamp what ever you choose. If you're not familiar with such things, they're individual characters formed on the end of a square shank, maybe 2" long. You strike the end with a hammer to impress the character. 

If you'd like a custom stamp, it will have to be made. Look in your yellow pages to see if there's a stamp company in your area. With CNC's and EDM's in use now, it's much easier to get one made. May not be cheap. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Sep 13, 2008)

Just curious Andrew, how are you pouring your ingots, and how do you plan on marketing them. 

Just an assumption on my part, that you plan on selling if you plan on hallmarking them.


----------



## Andrew W (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, Harold. This set looks good to me. I think I'll get it.



Oz said:


> Just curious Andrew, how are you pouring your ingots, and how do you plan on marketing them.
> 
> Just an assumption on my part, that you plan on selling if you plan on hallmarking them.


Oz, for now, I'm just wanting to stamp them for aesthetics. If the spot price get close to 1000 again, I'll probably thow 'em ebay. I was thinking about stamping "999" or "999 Fine Gold" if there's enough room.

I made the ingots the same way lazersteve does in his video...melting dish, borax, oxy/ace torch, graphite mold...works great! I'll post some pics as soon as I get them stamped.


----------



## viacin (Oct 18, 2008)

I wonder if he finished them. I'm always up for pics of homemade gold bars.


----------

